
Does anybody know of a blog with a “Future Tech of the Week” feature? - Maximum7
I’m looking for a blog that postulates a future&#x2F;sci-fi tech&#x2F;science&#x2F;Idea&#x2F;Concept in the style of an “of the Month” feature. I already watch Isaac Arthur but I want something I can read. It doesn’t necessarily have to be in English (I can translate it), it just has to be ongoing as of now, consistent and creative. Some ideas can be broad; others unique and specific. Every month at the least.
======
Khelouiati
[https://futurism.com](https://futurism.com)

